# i daren't even announce it



## loopylew

After 14months ttc and 2 not successful ob/gyn appts i daren't announce that i got 2 :bfp:'s today. I can't and don't beleive it cos ive had a light AF on and off for four days now. Im so scared its not real/chemical/eptopic etc etc as i have no real symptons that everyone's talks about, 2 tests can't be wrong but i just don't know what to think. Im getting cramps and brown spotting on and off. I should be estactic but im so scared to be, i never thought this would be my reaction and it wouldn't be if i wasn't spotting/had a light AF. My temps are higher than they've ever been so im optimistic in that respect, im just worried its not real.


----------



## FEDup1981

oh i hope this is it for u hun....congrats xxx


----------



## kerry 20

congrats hun. dont worry i had no symptoms when i got pregnant x


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun i really hope that this is it for you xxxx


----------



## celine

woohoo those are some nice n high temps loopy :) congrats!! and start believing!!


----------



## loopylew

Thank you gils, if its right ill be in first tri with you all. When did you start getting symptoms?


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMG!!! I cant tell you how happy I am for you honey!!!!!!

Tonnes and tonnes of sticky dust darling. xxxxx

:dust:


----------



## loopylew

Thank you hun x i can't believe it at all, your little girl is growing so fast!


----------



## mummymadness

Iam sure the spotting is just early pregnancy spotting hun .
Lots of sticky dust your way . Congrats . xx .


----------



## AutumnSky

Woo woo!!!

Massive congrats hun!!

Looking forward to hearing the results of your Digi in the morning!! I can imagine how fab it'll be for you to see the words 'PREGNANT'! Yay!!


xxx


----------



## saraendepity

hey huge congrats hun.. i started getting symps at around 13 dpo...my bbs started growing!!!! and other than that all i got/getting is some cramps/pulling pains which started around 13dpo also but thought they were :witch: pains!!! try your best not to worry and enjoy it !!! :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMonty

Congratulations x


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats...your chart looks amazing! :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs: Sending you loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Aww brilliant I am so happy for you :yipee::dance::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy: x x x x x x


----------



## CapitalChick

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!
OMG...I have butterflies in my tummy for you! This is SO SO exciting. You deserve this happiness. Can't wait to hear more good news from you!!


----------



## Phexia

Yay!! Congratulations :D


----------



## babymojo

Congrats you give us all hope!! :baby: think positive :happydance: :hug:


----------



## tansey

Wow, huge congrats hun! You so deserve it after 14months. Sending lots of sticky dust your way! xx


----------



## diva4180

OMG hun!!! Huge congrats!!! :hugs: My symptoms started about 8DPO, just being really tired - no cramps no sore boobs, nothing except being tired. Got BFP at 10DPO. Sore boobs began (and they are much more sore then they have ever been before AF) at 12DPO. The first dreggs of m/s began about 5 and a half weeks and really came out at 7 weeks.

Sending you some super duper super gooey sticky dust :dust: !!!


----------



## polo_princess

Shut up no way??

OMG lovely that fab news, congratulations to you both :hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylew

Thank you girls this is really helping x i just think we spend so much time symptom spotting then when we are pregnant we expect it to be mega obvious, still spotting a bit but its brown, gonna try get drs appt earlier than 14th Nov when im booked for.


----------



## lonate

OMG!! I am ecstatic for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:We have spoken a lot on Long Term TTC. I don't have any advice on spotting or symptoms but I would definitely call your doc. I have heard many ladies on here having spotting around :bfp: and went on to have full-term healthy pregnancies. KUP and H & H 9 months!!

:hugs:
--Lesley


----------



## loopylew

lonate said:


> OMG!! I am ecstatic for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:We have spoken a lot on Long Term TTC. I don't have any advice on spotting or symptoms but I would definitely call your doc. I have heard many ladies on here having spotting around :bfp: and went on to have full-term healthy pregnancies. KUP and H & H 9 months!!
> 
> :hugs:
> --Lesley

Thank you hun x im not ready to leave lttc yet so im still gonna stay there and hover round the others, i daren't change my ticker, not sure when ill do that


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, such wonderful news :hugs:


----------



## hayley352

OMG hun thats brilliant news, we started TTC at the same time. I am so so so happy for you xxx


----------



## hayley352

i forgot to say where are your pics???


----------



## Pux

Congrats!


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS!! 

Hope that you will be able to stop worrying and start enjoying being pregnant soon!!

Wishing you a very H&H pregnancy


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats hun, hope yours is a sticky bean! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## laura2412

wahey well done. . . You must of felt giving up. I know I do now after 11 months. Well done, congratulations to all of your family. Hugs x


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh, I do hope this is it as it certainly looks positive. Your high temps are fantastic so it's most likely that you are one of those women who have a light AF just as they are pregnant. Sending you lots of sticky :dust: and a big :hug: for the old stress levels.


----------



## LaDY

Congrats hun:hugs:


----------



## bambikate

oooh congrats hun hope this is it for you x x


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## todteach

congratulations!


----------



## loopylew

Hopefully i have added the pic this am from my clearblue digi, im believing more now but still spotting!c gonna try get in a drs this week
 



Attached Files:







29102008147.jpg
File size: 88.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## AutumnSky

Woo hoo!!! Congratulations!!

:hug:


----------



## loopylew

Thanks hun, your temps are looking good with your dip as well x


----------



## AutumnSky

loopylew said:


> Thanks hun, your temps are looking good with your dip as well x

Thank you - would be amazing if I got my :bfp: too, but I doubt I will. I did a test today and it was a :bfn:. I know its still early days though. Here's hoping...

:hugs:


----------



## loopylew

yeah it is early hun, your temps are looking good anyway, despite my AF thats what made me test in the end cos mine were still high yesterday and thought id give a test a whirl and hey presto!


----------



## SwissMiss

CONGRATS HON!!! Major loads of sticky :dust: and a happy healthy magical 9 months!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## maz

I am soooo pleased for you. It is brilliant to see one of us LTTTCers that have really been through the mill emotionally, finally getting a :bfp:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Please keep a seat for me in 1st tri 

:dust:


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo:
Fantastic news sweetie! I'm so so pleased for you!!


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations!! I am so happy to see another LTTC getting a BFP! I hope to be joining you in a couple of weeks. Congratulations again and I hope you get into the docs soon to put your mind at rest


----------



## Faerie

Yay! Welcome to the 1st tri, so nice to see more LTTCers over here :) It's very normal to get a light bleed during early pregnancy, fingers crossed for you :hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Wooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:yipee:

I am so chuffed for you hun - a very long journey with lots of hurdles and check you out!!!

Please blow some :dust: my way! Huge big :hug:


----------



## ladymilly

:happydance::happydance: congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## natthecat

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Oh loopylew

why on earth did i miss the announcement when you first made it?

congrats congrats congrats.

so pleased for you xxx


----------



## faye38

god im so happy for you i new it would happen for you both ! you just had to hang on in there and now you are pregnant best wishes faye:hug:


----------



## Omi

Hi Loopy and massive congrats!! Seems October is a good month, eh? Dont worry too much about the symptoms..i was a bit worried last week too, as i too ov'd late this month and as such found out a bit earlier than last time..but yesterday the classics came as if ordered- spot on 5 weeks. Boobs VERY sore and i have a sense of smell that rivals a bassethound, lol! Also have the classic twinges of uterus stretching and few more visits to the loo..but that's it. Nothing else.

I wish you all the best from the bottom of my heart and a happy and healthy 8-ish months and may really get to enjoy the feeling of being pg. Very happy for you!!!!! :):):)

Mahoosive hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## loopylew

Thank you girlies, blood test booked for Tues, Dr has said not to worry about spotting for now unless it turns red and/or im in pain, which has made me feel a bit better


----------



## Lyns

October is a great month! I said congrats in my thread.....I'll say it here too! Wonderful news sweetie....see you in first tri! xxx


----------



## loopylew

you sure will, what day did you ovulate? im trying to check that my tickers right?


----------



## Lyns

loopylew said:


> you sure will, what day did you ovulate? im trying to check that my tickers right?

You know - how crazy is this? I had a whole week of positive OPK's this time, and hubby had a business trip away so we only managed to BD twice - once at either end of the week! Just shos you it doesn't take much when it happens. 

I think about CD16, and I think my EDD will be 9th July.


----------



## hayley352

hun, ur pic is great. what does the 1-2 mean on it, i never seen this before??


----------



## ktsl123

happy for you good luck and congrats with your pregnancy


----------



## vickie83

I am sooooo pleased for you Lou :hugs:
Wishing you lots of sticky :dust: and a happy and healthy 8 months X


----------



## loopylew

hayley352 said:


> hun, ur pic is great. what does the 1-2 mean on it, i never seen this before??

Its a fancy clearblue test which tels you how long ago you concieved!


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations hun FX its a sticky bean for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

OMG OMG OMG :wohoo: i missed this??? This is amazing babe, and gives me and other girls with a LPD so much hope, i'm truely delighted for u. OMG u can announce it for christmas, i really hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: XXX


----------



## HAYS

*OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hun this has made my day, congratulations, you so deserve this!!!!!

have you been doing anything different??
seriously this is wicked news
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahhhhhh loopy im so happy for you! congrats! :D :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Honey - this is amazing - I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you.

Welldone sweetie.

Bx x x x


----------



## Rumpskin

OMG, what wonderful fantastic news to you both. A huge congrats darling, over the moon with your news! Yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## buffycat

yay! :yipee:

congratulations - that is fantastic news!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!!! This is fantastic news.

xxx


----------



## loopylew

HAYS said:


> *OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hun this has made my day, congratulations, you so deserve this!!!!!
> 
> have you been doing anything different??
> seriously this is wicked news
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you girls! not done anything different that i can think of, DH went to Drs about his "problem" crosing the finish line but that was it. I didn't even think i was cos AF came, just a lot lighter than normal. Im beginning to believe now but not done a test in over 24 hours and feel i need to do another!


----------



## loopylew

DaisyDuke said:


> OMG OMG OMG :wohoo: i missed this??? This is amazing babe, and gives me and other girls with a LPD so much hope, i'm truely delighted for u. OMG u can announce it for christmas, i really hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: XXX

Ive already told my Mum! gonna tell friends mid Nov i think cos we're all on a night out, can hide it til then i think from them. In the end if anything bad hap0pens they'll be the ones there for me to pick up the pieces. Not sure when we're telling DH's parents yet or properly announcing it, not yet but dunno when, i need to believe first!


----------



## hayley352

loopylew said:


> hayley352 said:
> 
> 
> hun, ur pic is great. what does the 1-2 mean on it, i never seen this before??
> 
> Its a fancy clearblue test which tels you how long ago you concieved!Click to expand...

oh thats really good, never seen it before!! i am so so so happy for u!!!!! gives us LLTC's some hope aswell xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im sure everything will be just fine - congratulations on your BFP xx


----------



## FJL

OMG...can't tell you how happy I am to see this! Fantastic news and congratulations!

Would your GP do a BETA for you so that you can believe it and check your hcg and prog levels?


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :D:D:D


----------



## loopylew

FJL said:


> OMG...can't tell you how happy I am to see this! Fantastic news and congratulations!
> 
> Would your GP do a BETA for you so that you can believe it and check your hcg and prog levels?

My Drs are crap! they won't do anything, im booked in for a blod test next Tues and my first routine appt on the 14th Nov, thats the earliest they can do! Done another pg test this morning and the lines getting darker so im feling a bit better x


----------



## polo_princess

I still cant believe your pregnant missus!! Youve snuck in just in time before i go pop :rofl:

Stop hiding and get your butt over to the pregnancy sections!! :hugs:


----------



## wishing4ababy

fab news. congrats hun. xxxx


----------



## Lu28

This is brilliant news, congratulations!!:happydance::dance:

If it puts your mind at rest at all, I had a few days of brown spotting when I was around 4 weeks and then again at 8 weeks and everything is absolutely fine:hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Huge congrats hun :happydance: - fantastic news. xxx


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS!! I just saw your ticker. Wishing you a healthy 9 months!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations!
Sounds like you have been down a long road ttc, wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.
:hug:


----------



## loopylew

It has been a long road and im still worried but spotting has stopped , boobies hurt and I feel constantly sick, at least i have some symptons now x


----------



## Mrs R

Congratulations!! Aww, I've just seen this post, I'm so pleased for you!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Its so nice to see a ltttc with a bfp!


----------



## cheeselover

loopylew said:


> It has been a long road and im still worried but spotting has stopped , boobies hurt and I feel constantly sick, at least i have some symptons now x

This all sounds VERY promising!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## avistar

Lots of sticky :dust:!!!!! Are you going to take another test soon??


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------



## yaya

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## magicvw

OMG!!!! 

FANTASTIC!!

THis is brilliant news Lew!! Is it sinking in yet? I haven't had any real symptoms so don't worry if they don't kick in full time! Sending you sticky dust! xxx


----------



## applegirl

hey loopylew!! I've seen your journal and I know you've been waiting for a long time for this good news. I'm so happy for you. Here's to a happy healthy 9 months. Congratulations babe - enjoy everyday.
:hugs:


----------



## hayz1981

oh my god oh my god! My heart actually beat faster when I just saw your announcement. I'm so so happy for you!! I've followed your journey lots - and I started TTC not long after you.

Congratulations. Fantastic news. I really am so so happy for you.

It's also made me feel very hopeful for a BFP in the next couple of months (I'm on cycle 11 although have been ttc for a year now.) So thanks for making me feel positive again.

:hug: :hug:


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Loopy, I have been following your journal and must tell you I felt ecstatic for you when I saw your news. So happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## NikiJJones

*Congratulations!!!!!*
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful baby!

:blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink:


----------

